# Healthy weight?



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 27, 2016)

I have a argentine b&w tegu male who was under parasites and not eating but is now doing much better. I just wanted to check if the parasites had stunted his growth. He is about 1 year 4 months old, weighs 1700 grams and is just under 3 feet. He does not have any jowls yet.


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 28, 2016)

Are you sure its a boy? Have you seen his parts when he pees or poos?

Mine is 45 inches long and 13 pounds. He is 1 year 2 months old. In the last 2 months he has developed his jowls...


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 28, 2016)

He has the gibbose point and everything. Did you hibernate yours?


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 29, 2016)

Not totaly. He ate sparsley. But when he was done partially brumating he lunged at me like an aligator. Never bit but sent the message loud and clear...this boy wants food and lots of it.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Well it looks like my guy has stunted growth. He may never reach adult size or it may take more time.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> Well it looks like my guy has stunted growth. He may never reach adult size or it may take more time.


With steady feeding you'll get the answer quickly.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> With steady feeding you'll get the answer quickly.


He did gain 200 grams In less than two weeks.


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine is 1 yr 2 months and 44"+ in length. Not sure on weight as I don't weigh him.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Aug 8, 2016)

Honestly, since I suspect him being a wc, having random scars and parasytes since I got him, there may really be no telling the age.


----------

